# Winnipeg jets are back,what do you think?



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

With the stanley cup playoffs over,and now the new season that will be underway,do you think winnipeg will be able to support a team this time around?(corprate,market size)has the nhl changed since the mid 90s,It seems clear betman and his expansion plans did not materialize the way the nhl exs thought it was...

Is the future bright,for the nhl?....will the maple leafs every make the playoffs?kidding toronto members lol.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

lol.

leafs havent won the cup since '67.
I'll die before I see them win the cup.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I think Winnipeg can support a team. The dollar is worth a lot more than when the team left which helps a lot. 

They aren't going to be one of the top money-making teams, but I think the NHL is finally realizing that maybe having strong NHL teams in every big American city isn't going to happen. 

Winnipeg will be a vastly stronger franchise than Atlanta, Phoenix, FLA part 1 and FLA part 2 and probably several other teams.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

Winnipegers are notoriously frugal. The season tickets might have sold quickly, but I don't think they'll sell a lot of $10 beers in this city.

Things will probably look good as long as the Canadian dollar is strong relative to the US. Unfortunately, as soon as the dollar sinks back down to $0.73 US, everyone will be asking "What made them think Winnipeg could possibly support a major league sports team?".


----------

